# Xbox One wireless adapter for Windows



## Kaltrops (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello people! 

So since this device released (finally!) today. I wanted to know where you guys are buying it from. 

Amazon.com won't ship Microsoft items to India anymore (since 3 months). Amazon India is a complete rip off, charging us $52 for a $25 product with 3-5 week delivery. 

What about you guys? How many of you are using an Xbox One Controller for PC?  I really need this. I hate using the cables. I'm not sure if this will release locally and when.


----------



## Kaltrops (Oct 28, 2015)

No one uses an Xbox One Controller to play PC games?


----------



## seamon (Oct 28, 2015)

kaltrops said:


> no one uses an xbox one controller to play pc games?



ps4 controller


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> No one uses an Xbox One Controller to play PC games?



There are a few people who use Xbone controller on PC,  I dont know their names though.. wait for them to reply


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2015)

Use xbox 360 controller for PC as most or all current gen games support it.


----------



## Kaltrops (Oct 28, 2015)

Damn you people! Lol. I will wait


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

All games support Xbox 360 controller and it is still very durable. I dropped n times. Worth considering instead of buying a pricier XBone controller


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> All games support Xbox 360 controller and it is still very durable. I dropped n times. Worth considering instead of buying a pricier XBone controller



I say go for ps4 controller, its got touchpad and what not (speaker, mic, headphone, light)
you can use touchpad as mouse


----------



## Kaltrops (Oct 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> All games support Xbox 360 controller and it is still very durable. I dropped n times. Worth considering instead of buying a pricier XBone controller


I purchased an Xbox One Elite controller. The 360 or DS4 controller doesn't even come close to it. No stock controller does.

But I need it to be wireless!


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> I purchased an Xbox One Elite controller. The 360 or DS4 controller doesn't even come close to it. No stock controller does.
> 
> But I need it to be wireless!



So, you actually bought wired controller or what. your first post and last post are confusing me [May be its only for me]


----------



## Kaltrops (Oct 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> So, you actually bought wired controller or what. your first post and last post are confusing me [May be its only for me]


I have to connect it via USB cable to the PC. So I purchased a play n charge kit. But the cord is not that long. So I purchased a usb extension cable. 

So I have the controller connected to the play n charge kit cable, that's connected to the usb extension cable and that connects to the PC. 

So it's a hassle to plug and unplug everything on a daily basis just to play for a couple of hours.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I say go for ps4 controller, its got touchpad and what not (speaker, mic, headphone, light)
> you can use touchpad as mouse



Despite that, the PS4 controller input keys are marked in a different scheme, all games follow Xinput standard, the touchpad is the only advantage


----------



## Kaltrops (Oct 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Despite that, the PS4 controller input keys are marked in a different scheme, all games follow Xinput standard, the touchpad is the only advantage


The DS4 does not provide a consistent experience. For B you have to press Circle, A you have to press X, and so on. It's not good enough. 

It's not just plug n play either. You need 3rd party software to get it to work wirelessly as well I think.


----------



## ComputerUser (Oct 28, 2015)

It is not wireless but is a pretty good controller - Speedlink Xeox Pro


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 1, 2015)

Okay so I borrowed a 360 controller for a few days. God. The Xbox one controller is so much better. They've improved on the 360 in almost every way. The triggers are better, the sticks are not as stiff, the controller just sits so nicely in the hands and the D-Pad is way better! I forgot how bad the D-Pad on the 360 actually was. It's a joke. 

Also a usb to micro usb can power it. You need a play n charge kit with a proprietary connector for the 360. The Xbox one controller also has a 3.5 mm headphone connector which is also a bonus.


----------

